# Poll: Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?

I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*

This was posted in another group, and is LA specific. However, it could be an indicator of positive changes to come with Uber.
********************
Original message:
ATTENTION UBERX DRIVERS!!!
My friend called me back and told me what was discussed at the meeting with Uber, she said that only 4 out of the 15 selected drivers showed up. Uber apparently hired a person whose sole purpose is going to be to make us happy. How?? you might ask, well these are the things that Uber is planning on rolling out in the next few months:
-Uber provided water with Uber logo on the label
-Free oil changes for partners that do a certain amount of rides per month
-Uber Support Office in LA
-Tip Button will be put on the app, within the next 6 months.
-Special Lawyer to help Drivers that get stopped by the police during a ride.
-Uber has apparently hired more people to be able to respond quicker to our emails.
-Start a Driver Training Program for new Drivers (Kinda like the Lyft Mentors)
-Not count bad ratings due to Surge Rides
-Start a campaign to train passengers on how the rating system works
These are the things my friend said Uber will do for drivers along with other perks (which she did not mention). She did mention that Uber is actually quite concerned about the protests and all the bad publicity they have been getting with drivers, raping, "kidnapping", and hitting passengers with hammers. Uber is also planning on having more of these meetings with drivers to get further insight on what would make us "happy". This is all the information I was given, and she did not mention anything about raising the fares, which is what I think the majority of us want. That is all.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber is lowering rates in a lot of cities today


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

looks like a wish list, not things Uber will ever do.

Just imagine the logistical problem of getting water to thousands of drivers in Los Angeles alone. They would need a Costco sized warehouse and loading dock, not an office you can't get to in a place you can't park.

that is just one item that set off my b.s. alarm... tip button? against everything cheap ass travis stands for.


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

Just bring the rates back to what they were 6 months ago, still cheaper than a taxi.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> water


I first saw the post yesterday, and when I saw the stuff about the Uber branded water, I thought that someone was just pulling drivers' leg!


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Yea i dont buy it. Wishful thinking. 

One of the reasons why they dont do a lot of stuff like that is because drivers then can argue that they're employees and uber doesn't need employees. Its better to have independent contractors for business.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?
> 
> I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
> There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*
> ...


This MIGHT be the basis for some mild optimism. Should be no bad ratings for surge rides OR after 11pm. Elephants in the room....raise rates & insurance issues.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> This MIGHT be the basis for some mild optimism. Should be no bad ratings for surge rides OR after 11pm. Elephants in the room....raise rates & insurance issues.


educating riders on the ratings system is better than nothing...but a simpler system and a more forgiving scale would be better.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> forgiving scale would be better.


4.6 Stars was the original threshold for UberBLACK. It just isn't fair to make it applicable to UberX with it's younger, less sophisticated yet more entitled Rider base that tends to be often inebriated during weekend nights. 
Simply lowering the Acceptable Rating to 4.0 for UberX would be an easy and a fair fix.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?
> 
> I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
> There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*
> ...


Tip button on the app within 6 months??? Why 6 months??? Why not 6 weeks?? 6 days?? A good coder could put it up in 7 hours!!!!

The reason it's 6 months is because tge mean to say NEVER and they know that due to driver churn in 6 minths it'll be a new group of drivers who will be promissed a tip button in another 6 months/ never....


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya I would say someone is trolling. The water thing being an indication of that. 

All I want is the previous fare rate reinstated and for them to settle all this grey area garbage about insurance. 

That's it!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Tip button on the app within 6 months??? Why 6 months??? Why not 6 weeks?? 6 days?? A good coder could put it up in 7 hours!!!!


The Tip functionality is already built into Uber's back end, as it already exists for UberTaxi. It just has to be extended into the App for other Uber platform services.

But please don't take my original post as the Word from Uber...I consider it a mere rumor.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?
> 
> I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
> There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*
> ...


Uber is full of shit..,


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

They've hired 1 person to distribute roughly 200 bottles of water to 3,000 drivers per month....so 600,000 bottles of water/month??? 7.2 million/year....probably being delivered in a black prius  Too funny...that same person is going to change the oil in 3,000 drivers cars as well I bet!!! 
Comedy central!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

We should all create bogus twitter accounts and mass post on all uber related twitters 

Need to take this protest to the next level


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

How about educating the public on the NEED to tip and that it is NOT included in the fare? That wouldn't take much.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Terribly constructed poll misses the actual answer: (3) No, they accomplished nothing, and a better organized protest with well-defined goals and realistic means to achieve them should be supported.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?
> 
> I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
> There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*
> ...


For what it's worth, this whole list is garbage and not remotely credible.
From a utilitarian viewpoint, maybe a nationwide protest that involves killing passengers would be worthwhile? I know it would be awful for the few victims and their families, but I have to believe the number of people affected would be fewer than the carnage caused by Uber rate cuts.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Terribly constructed poll misses the actual answer:


Please start a better constructed poll.
I'm sorry that this didn't meet your exacting polling standards.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry that this didn't meet your exacting polling standards.


Your apology is accepted.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> From a utilitarian viewpoint, maybe a nationwide protest that involves killing passengers would be worthwhile? I know it would be awful for the few victims and their families, but I have to believe the number of people affected would be fewer than the carnage caused by Uber rate cuts.


For what it's worth, your comment is garbage and not remotely credible, even as sarcasm.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> For what it's worth, your comment is garbage and not remotely credible, even as sarcasm.


It should fit in here quite well.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> looks like a wish list, not things Uber will ever do.
> 
> Just imagine the logistical problem of getting water to thousands of drivers in Los Angeles alone. They would need a Costco sized warehouse and loading dock, not an office you can't get to in a place you can't park.
> 
> that is just one item that set off my b.s. alarm... tip button? against everything cheap ass travis stands for.


drivers provide water, uber provides the labels.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> For what it's worth, this whole list is garbage and not remotely credible.
> From a utilitarian viewpoint, maybe a nationwide protest that involves killing passengers would be worthwhile? I know it would be awful for the few victims and their families, but I have to believe the number of people affected would be fewer than the carnage caused by Uber rate cuts.


Hmmm....


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

my idea is better 24 hrs strike good feeling for uber robotic company.3hrs was noting .


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Ara said:


> my idea is better 24 hrs strike good feeling for uber robotic company.3hrs was noting .


If drivers were organized and sophisticated enough (we aren't) the best idea would be to intermittently strike throughout the day to manipulate the surge. On 30 min, off 30 min, like clockwork, in unison. That way we can still make money, but Uber gets stuck with the bad PR of inconsistent supply and continuous surges.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Strikes will NEVER work......
Think about it....even if we are able to get enough drivers to strike at the same time, that will create surge, and no matter how much we hate this machine even he most staunch uber opponent will still turn his phone back on and take those 2-3x pings...
It sucks...but There is no destroying this machine!!


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like it accomplished a 20% reduction in NJ and other states. Funny how that happens after a protest. Hope Uber gets the water to East Coast in NJ because I now can't afford to buy it for them. Hoboken jobs to Path Station 6. - 1 rider fee=5 minus 20% comms=4 minus 20% reduction 3.80 I stink. Also dodging the fare inspector and police priceless


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Strikes will NEVER work......
> Think about it....even if we are able to get enough drivers to strike at the same time, that will create surge, and no matter how much we hate this machine even he most staunch uber opponent will still turn his phone back on and take those 2-3x pings...
> It sucks...but There is no destroying this machine!!


See above post.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> ....even if we are able to get enough drivers to strike at the same time, that will create surge, and no matter how much we hate this machine even he most staunch uber opponent will still turn his phone back on and take those 2-3x pings...


There will be some that won't turn on their phones even for a 4X surge. But sadly....you are probably correct that MOST will take the short term reward instead of holding out for a better long term change.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol some of you really need to grow a pair

"omgz this will never work"

It can. And it will. 

We just need some innovative thought/planning.

We live in a time where governments have been overthrown by blogging/tweeting.

What we're asking for is nowhere near as complicated. 

Uber is nothing ok.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

haji said:


> drivers provide water, uber provides the labels.


bingo


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Chi1 cabby, picked up alocal rider on Wednesday, he had 2 American friends with him. They asked me about your strike action and support your cause.they said they prefer using lift as the drivers are treated better.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why Los Angeles Uber Drivers Say It Sucks to Be Them*
*Bianca Barragan*

http://m.la.curbed.com/archives/201...e_an_uber_driver_in_los_angeles_right_now.php


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber worth fighting for: Here's 3 reasons for the protest*
ERIC DAVID

http://siliconangle.com/blog/2014/10/23/uber-worth-fighting-for-heres-3-reasons-for-the-protest/


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> So Please take it with a grain of salt:


There isn't a grain of salt large enough! Or do you mean to say they are going to begin paying us with grains of salt?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

NightRider said:


> There isn't a grain of salt large enough! Or do you mean to say they are going to begin paying us with grains of salt?


Salt used to be worth something...

Kinda like our time...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UberX Drivers Rally For Fair Pay Outside Uber Headquarters*

*http://sfappeal.com/2014/10/uberx-drivers-rally-for-fair-pay-outside-uber-headquarters/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber protests take new twist: Its own drivers are mad now*
Gloria GoodaleThe Christian Science Monitor

http://www.adn.com/article/20141024/uber-protests-take-new-twist-its-own-drivers-are-mad-now

According to Uber's Lane Kassleman, head of communications for the Americas, only a tiny percentage of the company's thousands of drivers worldwide participated in the protests. "We work with drivers one-on-one," he says, adding that Uber's drivers "don't need a union representing their interests."


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Key Points in the above article.

Given the independent contractor business model used by Uber and other ride-sharing companies such as Lyft and Sidecar - and the fierce competition for business in this nascent sector - protests such as these are inevitable, suggests Maren Donovan, CEO of Zirtual, a company that provides virtual assistants for US-based companies.

"There is a kind of race to the bottom that will eventually be taken out on the drivers in this instance," she says, because there is no employee structure to protect their interests.

If the company presents the model on a take-it-or-leave it basis with profitability as the main goal, then eventually there will be no more fat in the system, she says, "and you will see protests such as these from drivers who want livable wages."

If Uber focuses solely on lower prices through lower wages, "quality will suffer," says Peter Zaleski, economics professor at Villanova University in Philadelphia. *Allowing tips could help Uber enjoy the best of both worlds, he says, adding that the incentive for tips promotes a high quality experience for riders.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why Uber Drivers Say They Just Can't Quit Working For The Company*

MAYA KOSOFF

http://www.businessinsider.com/why-uber-drivers-just-cant-quit-2014-10


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Key Points to above post = Worth a read

1. Drivers are too invested to quit.
2. Drivers feel they have no alternative.
3. For some, it's a matter of principle.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?
> 
> I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
> There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*
> ...


I don't work for Uber anymore, but I'll take the water to replace what I gave out. Wait, I didn't give any out.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Key Points to above post = Worth a read
> 
> 1. Drivers are too invested to quit.
> 2. Drivers feel they have no alternative.
> 3. For some, it's a matter of principle.


A matter of principle? A matter of principle is why I DID quit. Maybe I'm looking at this thing all wrong.

Nope, just looked at it the other way, and I'm still right.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Salt used to be worth something...
> 
> Kinda like our time...


The salt is just to make the shit more palatable.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Lol some of you really need to grow a pair
> 
> "omgz this will never work"
> 
> ...


Yep, just think if every driver in the U.S, was offline for one hour, any hour of any day, simultaneously, that's all it would take. Uber would have an 'Oh ****! moment.' It would be then that they would realize that the drivers are in control, and Uber is the employee doing the driver's paperwork.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> They've hired 1 person to distribute roughly 200 bottles of water to 3,000 drivers per month....so 600,000 bottles of water/month??? 7.2 million/year....probably being delivered in a black prius  Too funny...that same person is going to change the oil in 3,000 drivers cars as well I bet!!!
> Comedy central!


Quit it, you're killing me over here.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

I question whether the protests were meaningful (on all levels), esp in terms of helping to raise awareness to the general public. Most people not affiliated with Uber, probably do not pay much attention to our plight unless it hits the news in a big way. So it is certainly plausible that the more drivers that get involved in these protests, may result in more media attention and thereby greater awareness. Unfortunately, that message may be (and has been) misconstrued at times. Again, some people seem to assume that drivers are wanting to become Uber employees or that we seek change that simulates that kind of relationship. Therefore sympathy for Uber drivers falls on deaf ears at times... esp if riders feel that Uber's changes benefit them just fine. 

However among drivers and those who may have been swayed to our side, the protests do provide value in terms of standing together.

Unfotunately Uber/Travis apparently decided to make their own contrasting statement by lowering rates (a key issue addressed in the protests) the VERY SAME day the protests took place.
He basically said FU to all drivers and those protesting.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Your apology is accepted.


...and I thought I had a problem with smartassism. lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?
> 
> I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
> There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*
> ...


I heard Santa Claus is ****ing Tinker Bell,
And within a short time everyone will have their own Easter Bunny. Its True!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft vs. Uber: Drivers Struggle Financially as Prices Drop Due to Competition*

*http://www.latinpost.com/articles/2...ncially-as-prices-drop-due-to-competition.htm*


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?
> 
> I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
> There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*
> ...


Water with a Uber logo on it? Is there really a driver in the world who gives a shit about that?

>> Raise Rates.
>> Make it easy for passengers to tip.

Do those two things and drivers will be happy. At least this driver would be happier.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just dropped off a CSR at the uber office in Jackson Avenue Queens, from Manhattan, let her know what we drivers are going thru, she gave me the same corporate BS, understandably, as they are all trained like robots. She is one of the CSR that responds to my emails, she told me she would look into it, as I told her how do they figure a driver can make more money with a smaller fair, as their trips per hour do not equate, as traffic only allows you to do a certain amount of trips, also that you would have to work more hours to make what you made before the price cuts, and with more wear and tear "more miles" on the car and you, and higher fuel costs, it's like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> it's like talking to a brick wall.


Not exactly. You kind of expect a brick wall to be totally void of any intelligence, unable to generate a thought. With (most) humans you assume _something_ is there. I suspect these people are 'high on Uber.' I would guess most have been totally brainwashed to believe they're part of something great. Not the truth - that they're part of, quite possibly, the largest scale exploitation of humans in the U.S, at least in modern times. I would imagine they all attend the Uber jamborees, wear their Uber underwear, and named their first born male child 'Travis.' If it's a girl, then it's 'Ubertha, of course.'

They're just one wrung above the drivers on the 'Stairway to Hell.'

We love you Dear Leader.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

X drivers on the road should probably see a mental health professional:

*Stockholm Syndrome,* a psychological phenomenon where *the victim identifies with the attacker to the point they will even defend their captor and even treat certain forms of abuse as a form of compassion.*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> X drivers on the road should probably see a mental health professional:
> 
> *Stockholm Syndrome,* a psychological phenomenon where *the victim identifies with the attacker to the point they will even defend their captor and even treat certain forms of abuse as a form of compassion.*


So, the dry anal rape I've been experiencing isn't LOVE?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> So, the dry anal rape I've been experiencing isn't LOVE?


It won't be too long before some delusional X'ers will try to defend this last Uber cut and about how much money he's making. wtf do you call that in shrink terms?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It won't be too long before some delusional X'ers will try to defend this last Uber cut and about how much money he's making. wtf do you call that in shrink terms?


Uh, stupid? ** Uber Hyper-Delusional Associative-Sociopathic Brain-**** Disorder?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uh, stupid? ** Uber Hper-Delusional Associative-Sociopathic Brain-**** Disorder?


Yeah, I'm waiting for some brain dead driver to start blowing out his Youtube ahole about how much $$$$$ he's making with Uber @ a buck ten a mile. (not going to mention anyone's name here but you know...)

What is wrong with these people AND the idiots at Uber who abuse their drivers with these rates?

It is social disorders of various sorts, at a minimum. At some point business endeavors just have to be approached with simple math. Everything else is just bullshit


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep, I'm not great at math, but I can figure out if I'm making money or not. When my pants start falling down I know I'm not making much. I showed some decent deposits, but when most of it was gas, car wash and oil change reimbursement, the IRS's money, and any future value my car may have had, I was left with squat for 70 hours/week!

Luckily though, I was saved with a rate cut.  WTF is wrong with these people? In what universe could that possibly make sense? "We're gonna cut your pay dramatically, because business is so good, but at some point in the future you may be able to make it up by doing super-human amounts of work, and you'd better have 6 cars bought and paid for, and on standby."

I was going to keep trying it at $1.40/mile, because I did get some decent tips, but at $1.15/mile, and the almost certainty it'll go lower, I didn't even have to think about it. *Uber - YOU'RE FIRED!*


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

haji said:


> drivers provide water, uber provides the labels.


Bottles of tap water


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yep, I'm not great at math, but I can figure out if I'm making money or not. When my pants start falling down I know I'm not making much. I showed some decent deposits, but when most of it was gas, car wash and oil change reimbursement, the IRS's money, and any future value my car may have had, I was left with squat for 70 hours/week!
> 
> Luckily though, I was saved with a rate cut.  WTF is wrong with these people? In what universe could that possibly make sense? "We're gonna cut your pay dramatically, because business is so good, but at some point in the future you may be able to make it up by doing super-human amounts of work, and you'd better have 6 cars bought and paid for, and on standby."
> 
> I was going to keep trying it at $1.40/mile, because I did get some decent tips, but at $1.15/mile, and the almost certainty it'll go lower, I didn't even have to think about it. *Uber - YOU'RE FIRED!*


Fortunately drivers who take those rates for a bit will simply wipe themselves out financially.

I'm thinking about applying for slave labor as a chinese immigrant. I think they take better care of their slaves.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sly said:


> Bottles of tap water


I never gave out a single bottle of water, nor would I have ever done so. I'm willing to bet that the dumbass that came up with that idea was the same idiot that devised the rating scale!

I'm not a waiter, a server, or a bartender. You want a ride? Jump in, the train is leaving the station. You want water? Ask nicely, and I'll stop for you. Pick me up an energy drink while you're in there. You can deduct it from my tip.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> What is wrong with these people AND the idiots at Uber who abuse their drivers with these rates?


Who knows - if people actually understood the whole _strength-in-numbers_ concept we could just about have this thing resolved in time for me to go out tonight.

As far as Uber, I think we know the answer to that. It's blinding, unbridled greed on a level most of us have never seen before. Thanks to the Internet they can hide like the cowards they are and take, take, take. They feel no responsibility to anyone, or for anything. These people won't ever play nice because they should, they'll change when forced to. Whether it be force from their drivers, or the law! There's a reason they don't have phones. They knew what it would have been like. No rides would have ever been completed because everyone would have always been on hold, waiting for their turn to *****!

Also, when the drivers start showing up stinky, with some puke on the seat, car wrecked, a used condom or two on the floorboard, and a piece of cardboard taped-up where a window used to be, the riders might have some complaints.

They'll be offering drivers, like the ones here, sign-on bonuses to come back.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Uber is full of shit..,


words to live by...


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

the whole free water concept comes from more traditional highend car service. In NYC, high end corporate cars tend to offer these things. but then again, they would be compensated with highend customers, paying highend rates. TravK and his friends want this for everyone on the cheap. Best way to do that is find some chumps that will foot the bill, whilst they rake in all the dough


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> TravK and his friends want this for everyone on the cheap. Best way to do that is find some chumps that will foot the bill, whilst they rake in all the dough


Where could they find some chumps like this?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> the whole free water concept comes from more traditional highend car service. In NYC, high end corporate cars tend to offer these things. but then again, they would be compensated with highend customers, paying highend rates. TravK and his friends want this for everyone on the cheap. Best way to do that is find some chumps that will foot the bill, whilst they rake in all the dough


Exactly! I understand someone pampering you when you're paying a lot of money. I mean if I would have been bringing in a lot of money I would have had no problem offering water, treats, whatever I could think of to make their experience more enjoyable, trust me. (Better tips too). I would have felt obligated to do anything I could to let them know I valued their business greatly. It's just a little difficult to feel that on a $3.20 minimum fare.  Give these people a mint and a bottle of water, and you're in the hole!

What gets me is, these greedy, tight-wad, a-holes, think that less-than-minimum-wage workers should participate in their delusions by footing the bill!

DriverJ don't play that shit!


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

haji said:


> drivers provide water, uber provides the labels.


*Uber provides link to a PDF so drivers can print their own labels...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

How about we print our own labels that have an explanation of Uber's tipping policy and the history of it?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How about we print our own labels that have an explanation of Uber's tipping policy and the history of it?


****in brilliant idea...I like it


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ****in brilliant idea...I like it


That's why I make the big Uber bucks....for brilliant shit like this.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

How about labels that say **** Uber?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> How about labels that say **** Uber?


If I was looking for the fastest way to get "disconnected" from the Matrix.....that would be high on the list. Of course my brilliant idea isn't much further down the list. Uber doesn't seem to appreciate customer education....even if it's accurate.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

the way you stress out sometimes, maybe a disconnect from the matrix might be for the better...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How about we print our own labels that have an explanation of Uber's tipping policy and the history of it?


F'n brilliant!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Moofish said:


> *Uber provides link to a PDF so drivers can print their own labels...


Don't tell me - you have to buy their labels and ink?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Fortunately drivers who take those rates for a bit will simply wipe themselves out financially.
> 
> I'm thinking about applying for slave labor as a chinese immigrant. I think they take better care of their slaves.


Moo Goo Gai Pan sure does sound good. I haven't had that in years. Chop-Chop Uberboy!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Where could they find some chumps like this?


I just saw one hiding in my mirror!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How about we print our own labels that have an explanation of Uber's tipping policy and the history of it?


FUber water?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*In Search of Uber's Unicorn*

*The ride-sharing service says its median driver makes close to six figures. But the math just doesn't add up.*
By Alison Griswold

http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...ring_company_says_its_drivers_make_great.html


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> FUber water?


Have to add that to the Urban dictionary along with "Uberdouches".
How appropriate would it be to supply FUber water to Uberdouches? Anyone have a lead on FUbermints?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Have to add that to the Urban dictionary along with "Uberdouches".
> How appropriate would it be to supply FUber water to Uberdouches? Anyone have a lead on FUbermints?


I've been considering 'LUber.' No Uber driver should be without it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

How much do you wanna bet that Uber will just happen to come up with that unicorn? I bet they even come up with a small herd of unicorns, and invite Slate to do another story. They can't let the world know what they really are.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sly said:


> Bottles of tap water


There was a case of a crazy shopkeeper here in Australia who was caught and jailed after it was found he opened bottled water and urinated in them. He then sold them to unsuspecting customers.

Sounds like something a Uber driver would do!

Passenger: "Hey driver this water tastes a little strange, bitter I'd say".

Driver: "Yep that's what I thought too, its the new UBER Kool-Aid flavour"!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

All California drivers should travel to SF HQ and rally. LA is an impossible city to disrupt, you’ve got to make a day of it and do it at HQ. LA+SF+SD equals a ****ton of pissed-off brown people.

More immediately, a prerequisite for increased power is organization. All LA uberX drivers should be on a mailing list that can keep them informed of their situation and potential labor actions. Eventual goal is a driver’s committee whose representative has an office at Uber and is present at meetings. NO SURGE/NO RIDE, is actually a really easy thing to get even new drivers on board with.

You get a commitment from 70% of CA drivers that they are interested and would take a day off to go, and then you’ve got a guarantee that it won’t be for nothing and they are not taking a chance of feeling foolish by participating. You’ve got carpools, renewed energy and community, HOPE.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Did Oct 22nd Protests Accomplish Anything?
> 
> I came across the following post on CADA FB Page.
> There was no Original Source cited in the post. So Please take it with a grain of salt:*
> ...


Hammers WTF! Did i miss something? Also only surge rides won't be rated. Well i never get any surge fares.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Hammers WTF!


https://uberpeople.net/threads/wtf-...ured-his-passengers-skull-with-a-hammer.4200/


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber drivers united, will never be defeated. The old union war chant


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Republication of the Slate article

Uber Claims Its Drivers Make Great Money - But We Did The Math, And It Doesn't Add Up

http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...ays_its_drivers_make_great.html#ixzz3HXGwYJXq


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Uber Hammers FTW!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UBER DRIVERS SPEAK OUT: We're Making A Lot Less Money Than Uber Is Telling *

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...-less-than-minimum-wage-2014-10#ixzz3HY0SkJJ0


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

From the article = Worth a read.

1. Another New York City-based Uber driver, named Raphay, says he has trouble supporting his family. I have to feed my kids, and I can't do that when I'm making minimum wage after paying for gas, detailing, car washes, and insurance," he says.

2. Uber is not obligated to pay its drivers minimum wage; the drivers are considered independent contractors. But drivers' expenses add up, and what an Uber driver takes home tends to be a far cry from the $90,000 Uber has said its drivers can make.

3. I've asked them this: ‘Are you doing better now than you were six months ago?’ And not one single driver that we've spoken with, or one of our members, has been able to say, ‘Yes, I am better off now than I was six months ago.’ … Unfortunately, they believe it's just going to be worse and worse because of the fare war between Uber and Lyft.

4. There's no way you will stay with Uber if you want to make ends meet. So either Uber will fix things, or drivers will leave."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber says half its drivers make $90K a year - yeah, right.*
By Amelia Urry

http://grist.org/news/uber-says-half-its-drivers-make-90k-a-year-yeah-right/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Yeah, right = LOL *

1. But when the company claims that UberX drivers in New York City make a median income of $90,776 per year - meaning the average Joe with a Prius and some free time could theoretically catapult to the top third of the city's earners - *something smells a little off.*

2. But it sure isn't $90k. And there's more. When Griswold just flat-out asks an Uber rep to show her ONE driver in NYC who is making the alleged median income, she got nothing. Here's a quick math refresher - "median" means half of the drivers in NYC should be making MORE than that. 
*So why is it so hard to dig up just one?*


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I guess they’re going to keep using NYC and only NYC as their example when they talk UberX. It’s the city whose UberX least resembles UberX. Guess if they used Orlando, their bleeding hearts could not contain their pity for the drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Here's How Uber's Tipping Policy Puts Drivers At A Disadvantage*

MAYA KOSOFF
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-tipping-policy-2014-10


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

"a federal judge ruled that drivers could sue Uber for deceptive marketing that told its passengers that Uber's fares included a tip..."

"If a rider absolutely insists on providing an additional cash tip, drivers are of course free to accept it," an Uber spokesperson told Business Insider last month.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

ok, some personal insight from an UberNYC driver. I wrote stating uber must be losing drivers left and right. Ubers reply was, "where did you get this information? We did not release this information. We would like to know what your sources are." A couple of weeks later, my friend referenced uber's driver numbers, where they stated thousands in NYC, over 10k cars registered with Uber. but later in the response quoted only approximately 2k UberX cars in NYC market. The interesting part of this is, UberX is their LARGEST market in NYC now, and that they have been recruiting more and more drivers every day. My point being, if they are recruiting so many drivers, and focusing on UberX, why only 2k cars for X in NYC when they supposedly have over 10k cars? Anyone else trust Uber on their numbers?

BTW, in NYC, of drivers that receive a TLC license, over 70% quit within three weeks of starting to drive. If Uber is so bad, what makes anyone think they are retaining more drivers than the average base?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

They recruit so many drivers because they are trying to use natural selection to produce a workforce that is somehow getting its gas for free, loves mean drunks, and cannot operate a calculator. Experiment proceeds apace! But I think the real reason they need so many new drivers, is that those are the only ones who will drive the unprofitable hours. 90% of the hours are unprofitable hours, so this presents a problem for the econ nerds.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey chi1cabby, are there any future actions planned that you are aware of?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Hey chi1cabby, are there any future actions planned that you are aware of?


There is something brewing on Sunday Nov 2nd in L.A. I found this on CADA FB page.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber says half its drivers make $90K a year - yeah, right.*
> By Amelia Urry
> 
> http://grist.org/news/uber-says-half-its-drivers-make-90k-a-year-yeah-right/


They say the 'median' income for 'X' in New York, so that means half of the drivers make more than $90,766!!! Yet they couldn't find one, not one, that even came close to that number. This amazes me. It seems like if they were gonna lie they'd come out with a number that wouldn't stand out in such a ridiculous way.

I give Uber 5 Stars, on both deceit and stupidity.

Rock on u dumbf*!$s.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> They say the 'median' income for 'X' in New York, so that means half of the drivers make more than $90,766!!! Yet they couldn't find one, not one, that even came close to that number. This amazes me.


More detail on this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/three-septembers-of-uberx-in-new-york-city.5824/


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice - I hope half of these thing you listed chi1cabby comes true, Itd be nice to have free oil change. Although I'm not happy about the hammer issue, I can't hide my hammer


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

One month has now passed ..... Not a single change that has helped me has been implemented. How much longer do we have to wait until we get a tip option on the Ap?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

As my old boss would say when he was blowing smoke...it'll happen almost immediately. 

We'll be getting our tips, but it will be because of a federal judge's decision, not because of a tipping option in an app.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> As my old boss would say when he was blowing smoke...it'll happen almost immediately.
> 
> We'll be getting our tips, but it will be because of a federal judge's decision, not because of a tipping option in an app.


I'm waiting for this to happen, I like Class Action Law suits, they always pay me well. I'm at the top of longevity as I hear from riders who ask me for the 1100 time, "How long have you been with Uber?" February of 2014 started my downward spiral!


----------

